# Toshiba Satellite L505: screen wont turn on.



## BANGmcglinch (Jan 7, 2012)

Have a toshiba satellite L505 and it's screen is completely blank and will not turn on. The laptop itself is on. I can hear the fans at least. But the screen just stays blank/black. Even if it is hooked up to a projector I still can't see any desktop images. All of the ribbons and chips look as if they are in place, but I still cannot figure out the problem. I had also just replaced the power jack because it was broken. That works fine now though. I don't know if that caused it. I did see a flicker of a cursor the first time I turned it on, but the display immediately turned off. Now I don't even get a flicker.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please see the sticky for trouble shooting steps http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html
can you try a external monitor rather than the projector just to see if it makes any difference


----------

